# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  codici per ravvedimento operoso con nuovi minimi

## Marco Rolla

Buongiorno,
sono un contribuente del nuovo regime di vantaggio (nuovi minimi, imposta al 5%) e devo effettuare un ravvedimento operoso per ritardo nel versamento della prima rata di acconto 2013 e del saldo 2012: quali codici devo utilizzare per interessi e sanzioni?? Mentre so che per il tributo vero e proprio uso 1793 per la prima rata e 1795 per il saldo.
Inoltre, volendo pagare con un solo F24, gli interessi e le sanzioni per la prima rata vanno sommati tra di loro, ottenendo un rigo per gli interessi (relativi a prima rata+saldo) e uno per le sanzioni (sempre relativi a prima rata+saldo) o ognuno ha un suo rigo?
Grazie

----------


## FrancescoVir

Sanzioni 8913
Interessi 1992

----------


## Marco Rolla

Grazie mille! 
Nell'F24 le somme degli interessi (sarà la stessa cosa per le sanzioni) di prima rata e saldo vanno sommate? O uso due righi separati?

----------


## FrancescoVir

> Grazie mille! 
> Nell'F24 le somme degli interessi (sarà la stessa cosa per le sanzioni) di prima rata e saldo vanno sommate? O uso due righi separati?

  Io userei righi separati...

----------


## Marco Rolla

> Io userei righi separati...

  In effetti nell'incertezza meglio fare così. 
Ma esiste una risoluzione o una circolare in cui si ammette l'uso del codice tributo 1992 anche per il nuovo regime dei minimi? Perchè il codice 1992 secondo il sito vale per i vecchi regimi dei minimi (art. 13 d.lgs. n. 472 del 18/12/1997) ma non per quello nuovo (art 27 del dl n. 98/2011)!
Scusate l'insistenza.
Grazie

----------

